# a little aquarium inspired painting



## Kworker (Oct 28, 2011)

Very nice, good work


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

wicked cool! i would totally buy sommething like that


----------



## AquaticAZ (Jun 15, 2012)

That looks awesome! 
Is that oil paint?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Gorgeous!

But that particular energy drink is likely to stir people up. Heh.


----------



## Stinkmonky (Apr 16, 2012)

it's all acrylic on gessoboard. and yeah it was a late night lol. i'd gladly sell =)


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> But that particular energy drink is likely to stir people up. Heh.


He is talking about how Monster Energy Drinks is suing Monster Fish Keepers.

Anyways, that is a great painting though :fish:


----------



## Stinkmonky (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh..could someone elaborate or link me


----------



## Stinkmonky (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh wow that's ridiculous


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome job man, i really like the plants. Don't derail guys!


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

10gallonplanted said:


> Awesome job man, i really like the plants. Don't derail guys!





Stinkmonky said:


> Oh..could someone elaborate or link me


 
The OP is asking..... its not derailing to send a link to give info ;-)

Excellent painting , Bravo !!!


----------



## Stinkmonky (Apr 16, 2012)

thanks everyone


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

you would sell it ? pm me an offer 

how big is it btw? lol


----------



## Jubs (Apr 5, 2006)

Stinkmonky said:


> Oh..could someone elaborate or link me


Here and great painting!


----------



## lotus02 (Feb 17, 2005)

Awesome


----------

